# Te invito a que te unas a Foros de Electronica en Facebook



## Tavo (Abr 24, 2010)

Bueno, como ya lo anticipé allá en Facebook, lo hago formalmente acá.
Esa es la idea. El que quiera unirse también allá, lo vamos a estar esperando!
El enlace al grupo es el siguiente:

 Foros de Electrónica - Facebook 

Esta es la invitación para el que tenga un perfil en Faceobok y quiera adherirse también allá.
*Sigamos alimentando esta pasión de la Electrónica, que es fenomenal!*

Saludos a todos!
T10


----------



## rash (Abr 24, 2010)

me parece una buena idea tavo10.... aunque yo no soy participe de este tipo de redes sociales, creo que a la larga harán un gran daño a la sociedad...
pero bueno, como te dije, me parece buena la iniciativa.

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 24, 2010)

Me conecto, no me conecto, me conecto, no me conecto, me conecto, no me conecto, me conecto, no me conecto, me conecto, no me conecto...

Ya veré el lunes que hago.

Saludos!!!


----------



## HADES (Abr 24, 2010)

Vaya vaya tacatomon, y yo que pense que esta desconectado asi que al parecer te gusta rondar y al mismo tiempo no aparecer conectado en modo invisible bueno curiosos tacatomon.

Ahora yo te invito a desactivar el modo Invisible!un chiste nada mas o quien quita tal vez lo hagas en fin saludo2 Tacatomo


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Abr 24, 2010)

mmmm no esta nada mal... Altiro me voy a registrar y alli nos veremos..!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 24, 2010)

SONIUS dijo:


> Vaya vaya tacatomon, y yo que pense que esta desconectado asi que al parecer te gusta rondar y al mismo tiempo no aparecer conectado en modo invisible bueno curiosos tacatomon.
> 
> Ahora yo te invito a desactivar el modo Invisible!un chiste nada mas o quien quita tal vez lo hagas en fin saludo2 Tacatomo



Naaaa, me voy por ratos y se me cierra la sesión... Este IE de verdad que es una kk

Saludos!!!


----------



## HADES (Abr 24, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Naaaa, me voy por ratos y se me cierra la sesión... Este IE de verdad que es una kk
> 
> Saludos!!!



Igual me pasa a mi con eso de la desconexion pero en fin eso no me detedra saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 24, 2010)

Eejejeejej, Seee, claro, reconexión

Es un hecho!!! Compañeros, Me les registro!!!!!

http://www.odioafacebook.com/

Ajuuaaaaa


----------



## HADES (Abr 24, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Naaaa, me voy por ratos y se me cierra la sesión... Este IE de verdad que es una kk
> 
> Saludos!!!



Y no que no tenias modo invisible ya te cache mano bueno en fin espero no sea lo que dijieron que eras una especie de espia pero en fin si lo sos o no no me importa lo que importe es que te cache o si no es que te se corto la conexion(reconexion) bueno ni modo a y lo del facebook no se yo pero no te lo recomiendo porque porque dentro de poco el propietario dijo que iba a empezar a hacer encuentas y publicar informacion personal y no me lo invente yo sino lo vi el diario de aqui con el enlace de la entrevista que dio pero ni modo no lo tengo saludos Tacatomon


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 24, 2010)

JAJjajajja, Mas o menos, mas o menos


----------



## HADES (Abr 24, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> JAJjajajja, Mas o menos, mas o menos



como asi mas o menos que:

que sos espia!
que si usas el modo invisible! 
o que si se te corta la conexion!(excusa na mas )!

PD.tacatomon mano porque no tenes el privilegio de inaugurar los mensajes de visita de mi perfil eh! y unis al nuevo grupo social chequealo: Yo no uso el modo Antiinvisible en serio chequea!saludos un gusto hablar con vos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 24, 2010)

rash dijo:


> me parece una buena idea tavo10.... aunque yo no soy participe de este tipo de redes sociales, *creo que a la larga harán un gran daño a la sociedad...*
> pero bueno, como te dije, me parece buena la iniciativa.
> 
> saludos


 
hola rash , yo tampoco entro pero por otro motivo (**) , pero por favor, comparti tu opinion o explicacion de lo que decis, puede ser util a lso demas.

(**) ya dedico bastante tiempo frente a la PC y trato de no entrar en mas cosas de las que ya entro, nada de chat ni facebook ni cosas rraras, cada vez son mas cosas y uno se "crea una obligacion" , horas mirando y mirando , a ver que me escribieron , o quien esta o no .
 es mas, (y disculpen si a alguno le paso) pero a veeces me llegan a esa parte donde estan lso mensajes privados otras cosas como invitacion a grupos y eso, siempre trato de agregarlos por que es un honor que quieran invitarme, pero a veces no se hacerlo (ni quiero aprender) y no entro .
lo mismo que foros deelectronica en la wiki y ahora esto.
uno esta 1 hora en www.forosde......
luego a la wiki .......
y de postre a chatear ??????

y los hijos ??
y la familia ?? 
y la vecina ?? ya se baño y con la ventana abierta mientras yo como un bolu... en la compu.:enfadado: 

les mando un cordial saludo


----------



## Tavo (Abr 25, 2010)

Hola a todos!
Me perdí de mucho! Pasa que es casi imposible estar un Sábado a la noche en Internet. Aprovecho para salir un poco y despabilarme, ya que en la semana no me sobra ni un minuto de tiempo libre...

Bueno, vi casi todos los comentarios, tendría que crear una encuesta con opiniones:
¿Que te parece Facebook?

1) Muy interesante y bueno
2) Muy bueno
3) Bueno
4) Regular
5) Malo

Para saber que piensa el resto...
Igual les digo que para mi, Facebook, no es una etapa importante de mi vida, nada que ver. Entro de vez en cuando porque como no tengo mucha actividad, las malditas aplicaciones las odio, son todas automáticas y solo un bot decide que cosa poner en tu muro cada día...
Solo estoy para mantener de vez en cuando el contacto con amigos que viven lejos... Y si, cuando estoy medio aburrido algo hago... Pero no me muero si me falta Fakebook.
Es más, esto que digo ahora tenía que decírselo a alguien pero a nadie le interesa; hablando del lenguaje chat:
Tengo amigas de la escuela que obviamente están en Facebook. La vez pasada un amigo publicó una poesía o una letra de una canción romántica creo... Y leyendo comentarios por ahí veo uno:
"Aayy! que linda canción! Hay la ley toda!"
¡¡¡ Y me re calenté !!! No puede ser que en lengua les vaya "mas o menos bien" y en Facebook escriban como se les antoja!!!
Sería "Ahí la leí toda!".

En ese punto de vista, Facebook, los SMS, los chat's y todas las redes sociales (cualquiera que sea) son una BASURA. Porque lo único que hacen es deformar la lengua original e incitan a escribir rápido (supongo) a los usuarios y así vamos!! Mal!!!

Pueden ver el que quiera, que yo me mi muro, en los mensajes de texto, en Forosdeelectronica, en cualquier lado, por más apurado que esté, escribo COMO SE DEBE, respetando la puntuación, los acentos, las palabras como son! Y si se me pasa algo es por el teclado. Las únicas palabras que se me pueden "colar" de escribir mal son las que llevan "SC" o "CS" o parecido. Por ejemplo, durante años escribí mal la palabra "posición". Siempre escribía "Pocisión", hasta que me acostumbré a escribir bien...

Bueno, seguiría escribiendo, voy a almorzar. Espero comentarios, si quieren...
Saludos a todos!!!

T10


----------



## osk_rin (Abr 25, 2010)

ya hay algo como eso jeje:

http://www.facebook.com/lcamachoc?v=app_2392950137#!/group.php?gid=243129594748


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 25, 2010)

Hola.

*yo tambien soi de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/*

Corrige* " tambien soi " por también soy*

Saludos
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## garzon (Abr 25, 2010)

hola a todos  la verdad despues de leer 

Iniciado por rash Ver Mensaje

    me parece una buena idea tavo10.... aunque yo no soy participe de este tipo de redes sociales, creo que a la larga harán un gran daño a la sociedad...
    pero bueno, como te dije, me parece buena la iniciativa.

    saludos



la verdad si tengo facebook pero despues de leer lo que escribio rash me dan ganas de salirme del "cara libro" si me permiten decirlo asi disculpen si no le puedo colocar ese nombre pero en serio pensandolo bien hace daño a la sociedad uno se culeve menos sociable en la realidad y uno se la pasa es hablando con los amigos virtuales

uy creo que tambien excribo mal correccion "uno se vuelve" listo perdonen

otra correccion "escribo"

uy me siento muy mal disculpen la falta de ortografia


----------



## Tavo (Abr 25, 2010)

Naaa.. Tampoco es la exageración... Unas faltas se nos pueden pasar por distraído y sabiendo que están mal, pero distinto es escribir constantemente mal, por puro antojo o ignorancia... jeje

Saludos,
T10


----------



## zaiz (Abr 25, 2010)

Como publicidad no está mal que hagan lo del facebook, pero yo prefiero cada cosa en su lugar... Y luego como ustedes son tan extrictos con la manera de escribir, como que no les va la floritura de expresiones del facebook. Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 25, 2010)

¿Es mejor ser parte de ellas, o ignorarlas por completo?

He visto como la gente literalmente se "Idiotiza" con ese tipos de sitios web... Yo pienso que es lógico que no es bueno estar perdiendo el tiempo en ese tipo de cosas. Hay mejores webs, como esta, donde de perdida, aprender cosas que te van a servir después...

A menos que sea un Juego en PC, no me la paso tanto tiempo en en mismo lugar en la web.

PS: ¿Espía yo?  mmm Naaaaaaa, me confunden


Edito: *Como dice el compatriota Zaiz, Nosotros, Personas cultas, ¿Que necesidad tenemos de estar ahí?*


----------



## Tavo (Abr 25, 2010)

Y esta foto es para rematar el thread, un poco de leña para avivar (jaja ).
*Antes aclaro que en mi caso no es así y está muy lejos de serlo.. jaja*







Esta es la Inyección que debería darse Tacatomon... jaja!!D:

Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Edito: *Como dice el compatriota Zaiz, Nosotros, Personas cultas, ¿Que necesidad tenemos de estar ahí?*


Que seas culto no tiene nada que ver, porque los incultos tampoco tienen ninguna necesidad de estar en el libro de caritas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 25, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Que seas culto no tiene nada que ver, porque los incultos tampoco tienen ninguna necesidad de estar en el libro de caritas.




AHhhh, compañero Electrodan, ese comentario es con Joda!!! Es obvio que ni soy culto ni me uniré al club, al menos, por ahora...


----------



## HADES (Abr 25, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> AHhhh, compañero Electrodan, ese comentario es con Joda!!! Es obvio que ni soy culto ni me uniré al club, al menos, por ahora...



Tranquilo,tranquis,tranquis Tacatomon no sea que le dispares a alguien aqui!!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 26, 2010)

Andaba curioseando sobre Facebook.. y me encontre algunos datos interesantes que creo que valdria la pena mostrar... 

En el año de 2009 facebook revelo que usan mas de 30,000 servidores, en ese momento tenan mas de 300 millones de usuarios y solo 230 ingenieros que atienden poco mas de 1 millon de usuarios cada uno, diariamente manejan mas de 25 terabytes de datos, y 600,000 fotos por segundo, ah.... y tienen un total de 80 billones de imagenes almacenadas.... 

Me puse a realizar comparativos y resulto que facebook no es el servidor mas grande, se estima que Google tiene mas de 450,000 servidores. 45,000 de los cuales se mantienen dentro de contenedores que son reemplazados cada 12 meses me parece... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRwPSFpLX8I

y nosotros nos preocupamos por que no nos alcanza para un 555????


----------



## Tavo (Abr 26, 2010)

CHICO3001, te lo tenía que decir:
Andaba buscando esa bendita firma!!! Tiene mucha razón! Y pasa en la realidad!!


> "Ten cuidado con lo que deseas.... por que se te puede hacer realidad...."


Empieza a hacerse realidad....

Saludos!!
PD: Muy buenos tus datos sobre Facebook.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 26, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> CHICO3001, te lo tenía que decir:
> Andaba buscando esa bendita firma!!! Tiene mucha razón! Y pasa en la realidad!!
> Empieza a hacerse realidad....
> 
> ...



ps que paso????


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 26, 2010)

Yo igual lo pregunto... El ocio de la Gente deja mucho!!!


----------



## Tavo (Abr 26, 2010)

Mmm, me están poniendo en aprietos.. jaja Es medio delicado el asunto y se podría resumir en una sola palabra: Mujeres.

Eso es todo... Me estoy volviendo loco!!!!
Saludos!!
T10
PD: Va, mejor dicho: Mujer. Una sola.


----------



## betodj (Abr 26, 2010)

Felicidades por la iniciativa; Se habre un nuevo espacio de comunicacion entre electronicos surgidos de nuestro foro. Por hay nos estaremos viendo... 
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...nas-foros-electronica-facebook-35475/&h=bf904


----------



## MGustavo (Abr 26, 2010)

MMM no comparto.. Si es para despejarse un rato, y hablar de temas varios, es bueno para quien participe de este tipo de redes. Pero creo que no deberían mudarse los temas, por decirlo de una manera  . Ojo! No estoy diciendo que alguien tiró esa idea ... un comentario nada más.

Me quedo por acá: www.forosdeelectronica.com

Saludos!


----------



## Dano (Abr 27, 2010)

jajaj como flashean...

Nadie va a dejar FE es solo un agregado...


----------



## Tavo (Abr 27, 2010)

Tal Cual Dano. FE es como nada. No hay algo que lo reemplace...Saludos!

T10


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 27, 2010)

Desgraciadamente, ya me uní... Ca****e...

Failbook = Prostitución de identidad


----------



## HADES (Abr 28, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Desgraciadamente, ya me uní... Ca****e...
> 
> Failbook = Prostitución de identidad



En serio y entonces por que todavia tienes tu foto en tu avatar?eso me parece muy pro facebook


----------



## Tavo (Abr 28, 2010)

Es que la idea de la foto de avatar, no es poner cualquier huevada, sino una foto tuya... Que se haya ido deformando eso es otra cosa...
Pero casi nadie pone su foto. Yo tampoco. Si me quieren conocer, por Failbook.

Saludos!
PD: La palabra esa la pongo en gris clarito para que Cacho no la vea... jajaja!! Es que no encontré un sinónimo tan copado!


----------



## lubeck (Abr 28, 2010)

Chico3001 yo tengo una pregunta....
¿Podremos conocer el(los) servidor(es) de Foros de Electronica?


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 28, 2010)

Unas fotos... Especificaciones?


----------



## lubeck (Abr 28, 2010)

no,no  solo fotos o video... ya que estamos conociendo al staff... pues estaria bien conocer las instalaciones...
digo yo.. yo.. me imagino que esta en una casa particular y es un servidor de mediana potencia....pero quien sabe?....


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 28, 2010)

No lo creo... de echo es raro que cualquier compañia en internet suelte informacion de ese tipo... lo que encontre son estimados o informacion publicitaria que las mismas empresas revela para atraer atencion


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 28, 2010)

mmm, entiendo, lastima!!!

Saludos!!!

Esperaba ver unos Opteron por ahí!!!


----------



## lubeck (Abr 28, 2010)

A ver si entendi.... el programa PHP del foro esta hospedado en una compañia que da el servicio...

solo es curiosidad... no hay ningun otro fin....


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 28, 2010)

Claro... el 99.99% de las paginas en internet se colocan en compañias de hospedaje


----------



## lubeck (Abr 28, 2010)

ah... orale... como decía tenia la idea errada de que era particular, porque cuando cambiaron el formato no se porque me quede con la idea que se había cambiado el servidor.... pero no importa donde este, lo buenos es que esta.... y que siga estando....


----------



## Tavo (Abr 28, 2010)

Me gustaría saber en que host está alojado Forosdeelectronica.com
No es por nada, solo curiosidad...
Yo una vez contraté un host, un mes, lo pagué y todo, pero no me dieron ganas de seguir... Primero había empezado con mi "página" que se encontraba alojada en un host "gratis", era http://www.tavocadu.unlugar.com pero al tiempo me la borraron...
Y desistí.
En un tiempo me dediqué por puro hobby a crear mi página web SIN NINGÚN SOFTWARE!! Tipeaba el Código Fuente a mano!!!
Y algo me quedó de todo eso... por ejemplo:
<a href="http://www.google.com.ar/">Buscador Google</a>

Bueno, y algunos comandos más que ya me olvidé...

Saludos!!


----------



## lubeck (Abr 28, 2010)

> En un tiempo me dediqué por puro hobby a crear mi página web SIN NINGÚN SOFTWARE!! Tipeaba el Código Fuente a mano!!!


madre mía... esos si están de flojera y tanto para poner unas letritas e imágenes en la pantalla, están casi como ASM a cincel y martillo.....


----------



## sammaael (Abr 29, 2010)

han oido hablar de carnivore ??????


----------



## lubeck (Abr 29, 2010)

yo no tenia idea de que asi se llamaba, pero si de su existencia.....
porque???
jeje Otro invento de Hollywood para intimidar jeje  
hay nuestro vulnerable pais vecino....
*Edito:*
imaginen su funcionamiento.....

Un terrorista.....

Oye compadre te envio por msn los planos del ataque.....
a si compadre nos ponemos de acuerdo.... y lo subo al megaupload....

Y yo que estoy hablando de esos temas....


ah.... espérenme ahorita le sigo... esta el FBI en la puerta....


----------



## Dano (Abr 30, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Me gustaría saber en que host está alojado Forosdeelectronica.com
> No es por nada, solo curiosidad...
> Yo una vez contraté un host, un mes, lo pagué y todo, pero no me dieron ganas de seguir... Primero había empezado con mi "página" que se encontraba alojada en un host "gratis", era http://www.tavocadu.unlugar.com pero al tiempo me la borraron...
> Y desistí.
> ...




Esta en EE.UU en un server dedicado :O, el resto de la información es confidencial 

Chico3001: Para cuando vas a instalar el server de CS?



> podemos instalarle un servidor de Ragnarok, uno de WoW, y uno de Counter  Strike?




Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 30, 2010)

AAAAAHhhhh no me mires.. nito autorizacion del Big Brother para poder meterle mano al servidor.... 

Y en todo caso me gustaria mas uno de Ragnarok...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 1, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Esta en EE.UU en un server dedicado :O, el resto de la información es confidencial
> 
> Chico3001: Para cuando vas a instalar el server de CS?
> 
> ...



Siiii, Server de CS!!! Quiero hacer unos Headshot´s!!!


----------



## Dano (May 2, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> AAAAAHhhhh no me mires.. nito autorizacion del Big Brother para poder meterle mano al servidor....
> 
> Y en todo caso me gustaria mas uno de Ragnarok...




3 jugosos cores esperando....


----------



## Tacatomon (May 2, 2010)

Me inclino más por el de CS...


----------



## Tavo (May 2, 2010)

Hace rato (pero rato eh...) que le perdí el hilo a este tema.
Ya ni se de que hablan. Por lo menos, si se van por las ramas, pongan el nombre del arbol así me ubico donde estamos...

Mmm no entiendo nada.
Saludos!


----------



## HADES (May 3, 2010)

Bueno tavo para ponerte al tanto estaban hablando  del servidor del foro


----------



## Tacatomon (May 3, 2010)

Counter Strike !!!


----------



## Tavo (May 4, 2010)

jeje

Saludios!
Tavo10


----------



## Tacatomon (May 5, 2010)

Ya me dejaron con las ganas de nuevo del server de CS...


----------



## idontcar3 (May 26, 2010)

rash dijo:


> a la larga harán un gran daño a la sociedad...



estoy de acuerdo contigo rash.. no separa que foros de electronica alla si.. aca estamos

es como cuando vas a tomar una cocacola con los amigos y van los mismos de siempre a tomarsela en un lugar diferente

bue.. mi opinion.. nada mas


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 26, 2010)

javivi_kenshin dijo:


> estoy de acuerdo contigo rash..


No los entiendo. Y conozco mucha gente que piensa igual que ustedes. 

Pero no logro ver esa otra cara (que a según puede hacer gran daño a la sociedad).


----------

